# S&w 3913nl



## C/O (Oct 28, 2009)

Being new here I thought I would post some pictures of my S&W 3913NL.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a nice pistol you have! I have one too. I consider it a safe and accurate CCW firearm. I have always been amazed at how smooth and consistent the trigger is.


----------

